# Hello from a newbie!



## crazydaisy (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm just stopping by to say hello. i'm not sure yet about which forum I'll be hanging out the most cuz they all look so good. 

well, see ya around.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Daisy! I'm new too, and have learned a lot from many of the different forums. Hope you'll share your experiences and advice too...


----------



## crazydaisy (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Mom_of_four!


----------

